# DIRECTV commercial



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?

I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Much like all commercials, I don't care about it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh, I thought since that ad is shown mostly during sporting events, it was a blow dart full of viagra and cialis, and the Directv thief was doing the projectionist a favor...My bad.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

there's hundreds of commercials that are worse than that one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


Hmmm... haven't seen that one.

I have seen the one where he is tranqued by the dart, but haven't seen anyone that he is killed.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


Yup, kinda stupid. I thought it was illegal to steal movies! 

Still not gonna buy a PPV movie.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm... haven't seen that one.
> 
> I have seen the one where he is tranqued by the dart, but haven't seen anyone that he is killed.


I've yet to see the guy wake up. :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I've yet to see the guy wake up. :lol:


It will be on next seasons CSI: El Segundo


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept., embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> there's hundreds of commercials that are worse than that one.


+1

and some of them are past DirecTV commercials


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept., embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


That mini giraffe is awesome.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept., embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


But yet... you remember them, you are talking about them, and you know what company they were from.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But yet... you remember them, you are talking about them, and you know what company they were from.


My college Marketing coursework taught me that fulfilling those criteria makes them a success.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being *murdered* by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


Think drugged is mo' like it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept., embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


It actually comes out of the Advertising department....but the commercials have won some critical acclaim and have gone viral to some notoriety. I can't tell you the number of people that ask if the mini giraffe is real. I'm not kidding.

Meanwhile, another very strong year at DIRECTV, net positive growth in subscribers quarter after quarter, stock price at it's highest in 10 years....


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But yet... you remember them, you are talking about them, and you know what company they were from.


Ding, ding, ding, ding. Give the man a cigar.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> *This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept.*, embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


We admire and remember the good ones and quickly forget the bad ones. Too bad most executives that approve marketing ideals can't tell the difference.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Mini-Giraffe-in-the-DirecTV-Commercial/144201862271942

Type in DIRECTV and Giraffe into a search engine...the listings are endless. Many people don't like it, many people love it.....many many many are talking about it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


Was the projectionist really murdered or tranquilized? His legs are moving at the end of the commerical.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Put it this way, my wife said, "I can't believe they showed a murder in a TV commercial".


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> That mini giraffe is awesome.
> 
> +1 on the giraffe. The blow gun ad made me uneasy though. A hit and a miss as far as ads go.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

i do have a mini giraffe as a pet. i do also enjoy the commercials...


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

30 sec skip should take care of any commercials you do not like.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

More often than not, if I see a commercial, I feel like I went into the wrong business. So many bad commercials. Though probably the lowpoint for DirecTV was the Heather O'Rourke one. But I guess it did get remembered.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My college Marketing coursework taught me that fulfilling those criteria makes them a success.


Bingo! There have been several times in the past where I've been in discussions with people who refer to an ad as being great, but then can't tell me what the product was that was being promoted.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Put it this way, my wife said, "I can't believe they showed a murder in a TV commercial".


Yeah, I know it works both ways. The goal is for us to remember the company name and the product they're pitching. Did the commercial deliver? Yup. But, I do agree with you. Maybe something other than bodily harm would get their point across. Also, I know DIRECTV swings a mighty fist when cracking down on stealing/pirating their signal. But yet, they steal movies in their commercial. That is kind of funny.

Am I offended by the commercial? Nope. Can a commercial be made without bodily assault and thievery? Yup


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The overreaction (and in some cases...complete misinterpretation) from folks over this commercial is hilarious.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I only watch commercials for two companies...Geico and Travelers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate *the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered *by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


Somewhat lame commercial....but in fact...that's a tranquilizer dart...so "murder" is an inaccurate description IMHO.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wilbur, did you watch the commercial on your bad PQ local Fox affiliate? 

It is a tranq dart. And it is a joke. Not a funny one but a joke.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> This fall had not been a stellar one for the Marketing Dept., embarrassing as a matter of fact... Russian, Gold, miniature giraffe... pitiful.


+1


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The last several quarters have been extremely successful for DirecTV's marketing department. That much is obvious.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it sends the wrong message as in poor taste.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, some of you guys are pretty wound up when it comes to knocking someone out. It's obvious that he isn't dead, but that it's a tranquilizer dart. Lighten up. It wasn't as funny as Opulence or some of the NFL Sunday Ticket Mobile commercials (love love love the cabbie in New York one) but I wouldn't go so far as to say it was *offensive*


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> The last several quarters have been extremely successful for DirecTV's marketing department. That much is obvious.


No denying that. Money talks. Right now, DIRECTV is screaming.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Reminds me of the guy I heard talking about Directv promoting devil worshiping because of the sunday ticket commercial with the saints fan using voodoo on the falcons fan. Learn how to take a joke people.....

P.S. Mini Giraffe is AWESOME!!!!










but wait...now that I think about it..HOW DARE Directv make a commercial with that poor little mini giraffe! What are his living conditions like? How is the giraffe compensated? He should be set free to run wild with all the other mini giraffe's!! Animal Cruelty!! This commercial makes me sick!! BAN IT!! Directv should be ashamed!!


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

JosephB said:


> Wow, some of you guys are pretty wound up when it comes to knocking someone out. It's obvious that he isn't dead, but that it's a tranquilizer dart. Lighten up. It wasn't as funny as Opulence or some of the NFL Sunday Ticket Mobile commercials (love love love the cabbie in New York one) but I wouldn't go so far as to say it was *offensive*


Are you kidding!? The way that cabbie dropped those people off in the ghetto!? It's a travesty!! Cabbie's dropping people off in dangerous area's that they aren't familiar with is unethical!? Why would Directv promote such behavior!? I'm outraged!!!


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My college Marketing coursework taught me that fulfilling those criteria makes them a success.


Not if the single net impression of the viewer is negative. You may achieve some awareness, but if it is negative you won't move the viewer to the next step in the buying cycle.

That said, I love the mini giraffe commercial.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> I think it sends the wrong message as in poor taste.


...as do most commercials and programs on television. If you can't handle the humorous and fictitious use of a tranquilizer dart in a commercial, just sell your televisions.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You know DISH could learn from all this and run a commercial showing Charlie Ergen hitting FOX's CEO with a dart and stealing their pulled channels!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...as do most commercials and programs on television. If you can't handle the humorous and fictitious use of a tranquilizer dart in a commercial, just sell your televisions.


I can handle it but I think it sends the wrong message to kids that it is alright to tranquilize someone or kill someone and steal their stuff (movies). I think they could have spent their money on a better commercial that would make me want to have Directv and that one just didn't do it.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

richierich said:


> I can handle it but I think it sends the wrong message to kids that it is alright to tranquilize someone or kill someone and steal their stuff (movies).


Really!?....Seriously?....Like, honestly?....That's what you take away from it? "Hey kids, it's ok to tranq or kill someone and steal from them." For real?....

In that case, I hope those kids NEVER watch ANY tv or movies their whole life. God knows what kind of messages they would be getting if that's what they get from that commercial.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> I can handle it but I think it sends the wrong message to kids that it is alright to tranquilize someone or kill someone and steal their stuff (movies). I think they could have spent their money on a better commercial that would make me want to have Directv and that one just didn't do it.


If parents aren't explaining to their children that it isn't acceptable to murder, steal, or tranquilize and that commercials with fictitious content should not be take as directives to be carried out...we have bigger issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe there are bigger issues with messages that come from movies but that is another whole can or worms. My wife thought the same thing and asked "Why would they show such a commercial?".

I guess they think kids will think it is neat and cool to tranquilize somebody and steal from them.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> If parents aren't explaining to their children that it isn't acceptable to murder, steal, or tranquilize and that commercials with fictitious content should not be take as directives to be carried out...we have bigger issues.


+ 1000. It's not societies job to raise everyones children. I see it as a good "teaching moment" for parents but then again, for most parents, that would mean they actually have to try and raise their kids themselves and not rely on tv to do it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

richierich said:


> I can handle it but I think it sends the wrong message to kids that it is alright to tranquilize someone or kill someone and steal their stuff (movies). I think they could have spent their money on a better commercial that would make me want to have Directv and that one just didn't do it.


And what message are the TV networks and movie studios sending? It may take a village to raise a child but the buck stops with parental responsibilty!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

A neighbor of mine sends her kids to the Mall every Saturday to get them out of her hair and after they run out of money they tried to steal some stuff so they could play more video games and got caught.

When the Police arrived at her house she was drunk. Great Parenting and this is happening all too frequently nowadays.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anleva said:


> Not if the single net impression of the viewer is negative. You may achieve some awareness, but if it is negative you won't move the viewer to the next step in the buying cycle.
> 
> That said, I love the mini giraffe commercial.


Negativity is in the eyes of the beholder. 


Hoosier205 said:


> If parents aren't explaining to their children that it isn't acceptable to murder, steal, or tranquilize and that commercials with fictitious content should not be take as directives to be carried out...we have bigger issues.


For sure. We could have the same conversation about today's video games and the horrific violence in them...but we won't. 

It's a commercial with a blow-dart for humor. They used those in Black & White movies 60 years ago for goodness sake. Too many people taking too many things so seriously these days...


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

richierich said:


> I guess they think kids will think it is neat and cool to tranquilize somebody and steal from them.


Or they think that most people are intelligent enough to take it as parody. Children, who are not old enough to subscribe to Directv, are not their target demographic.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> I guess they think kids will think it is neat and cool to tranquilize somebody and steal from them.


Really? That is the conclusion you have reached?  I'd recommend you just go full Amish. That's the only way to protect yourself from the devilish messages being transmitted by those picture tubes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> Really? That is the conclusion you have reached?  I'd recommend you just go full Amish. That's the only way to protect yourself from the devilish messages being transmitted by those picture tubes.


I'm thinking there is some truth to his points...alot of de-sensitized messages these days - but this commercial - just lame humor.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Negativity is in the eyes of the beholder.


Of course it is. But it isn't as simplistic as all awareness is good awareness as long as they are talking about it. That's is simply not true. If a large group of people have a negative impression with your ad and therefore with your company that is not a good thing "as long as they are talking about it". I'm not saying that is the case with this particular DirecTV ad, but your comment on marketing was wrong.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Let’s count the seconds until Swanni reports this topic as “breaking news”. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anleva said:


> Of course it is. But it isn't as simplistic as all awareness is good awareness as long as they are talking about it. That's is simply not true. If a large group of people have a negative impression with your ad and therefore with your company that is not a good thing "as long as they are talking about it". I'm not saying that is the case with this particular DirecTV ad, *but your comment on marketing was wrong*.


...in *your opinion *of course...

We seem to disagree then.

I'd like to think I can tell the difference between a parody with humor and something so serious it motivates me to negative thoughts.

There are thousands of foolish, confusing, lame, poorly-done commercials done every year. Most of us can just chalk up this one to the list without a problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Let's count the seconds until Swanni reports this topic as "breaking news". :lol:


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

richierich said:


> I can handle it but I think it sends the wrong message to kids that it is alright to tranquilize someone or kill someone and steal their stuff (movies).


So, has there been an upswell of robberies where tranquilizer darts were used? Hmm?


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...in *your opinion *of course...
> 
> We seem to disagree then.
> 
> ...


No, it's the opinion of the majority of marketeers. Again, as I said I'm talking about marketing in general, not my opinion of this particular commercial. A negative impression from a commercial as long as they remember it is not a good thing. Ask Carl's Jr.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

They're latest round of commericals are pretty lame...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anleva said:


> No, *it's the opinion of the majority of marketeers*. Again, as I said I'm talking about marketing in general, not my opinion of this particular commercial. A negative impression from a commercial as long as they remember it is not a good thing. Ask Carl's Jr.


Not to worry - I know of plenty of folks who thought it was simply stupid humor, and got absolutely zero negative thoughts or memories from it.

We agree that negative thoughts are not a good outcome out of any commercial - we just disagree that this particular commercial qualified for that kind of descriptor.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to worry - I know of plenty of folks who thought it was simply stupid humor, and got absolutely zero negative thoughts or memories from it.
> 
> We agree that negative thoughts are not a good outcome out of any commercial - we just disagree that this particular commercial qualified for that kind of descriptor.


We agree on both then actually  I never said that this particular commercial (the dart) qualified for this kind of descriptor from me either. I thought I made that clear. I specifically reacted to the discussion on what is good marketing. As someone who has spent a lot of my career in B2B and B2C sales and marketing I just had to set the record straight :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anleva said:


> We agree on both then actually  I never said that this particular commercial (the dart) qualified for this kind of descriptor from me either. I thought I made that clear. I specifically reacted to the discussion on what is good marketing. *As someone who has spent a lot of my career in B2B and B2C sales and marketing* I just had to set the record straight :grin:


Cool. I managed a very successful marketing department myself as well for over 12 years...but still appreciate that there are different approaches to "success" in that arena.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> The overreaction (and in some cases...complete misinterpretation) from folks over this commercial is hilarious.


+1. Get a grip, or a life, or both.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just think they could have been Better Served with the outlay of dollars spent on this commercial to do something Better that would Motivate me to want to go with Directv over Comcast or Dish, etc.

I understand that is was just misguided lame humor but it sure wouldn't even remotely make me want to switch to Directv from wherever because of this stupid commercial.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> I just think they could have been Better Served with the outlay of dollars spent on this commercial to do something Better that would Motivate me to want to go with Directv over Comcast or Dish, etc.
> 
> I understand that is was just misguided lame humor but it sure wouldn't even remotely make me want to switch to Directv from wherever because of this stupid commercial.


It was misguided, *in your opinion. *


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> *I just think they could have been Better Served with the outlay of dollars spent on this commercial to do something Better that would Motivate me to want to go with Directv over Comcast or Dish, etc.*


A valid point, and well stated.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

In terms of this particular commercial DirecTVs main message was that you can watch movies on DirecTV 30 days before you can watch them on Netflix. The whole dart thing was just their way at having fun with the idea that they are practically getting it to you right almost as soon as it is in the theater. They are trying to increase awareness and preference for their PPV service and it's differentiation over Netflix.

If the majority of viewers miss that point then that particular ad did not achieve what it was set out to accomplish IMO.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> +1. Get a grip, or a life, or both.


I've got a Grip and a Great Life now that I have WHDVR Service but just think it was a waste of money and I would bet that not many people would say "Wow, what a Commercial!!! I am going to Switch to Directv from Comcrap because I really think this is a Cool Commercial.".


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

anleva said:


> The whole dart thing was just their way at having fun with the idea that they are practically getting it to you right almost as soon as it is in the theater. They are trying to increase awareness of their PPV service and it's differentiation over Netflix.
> 
> If the majority of viewers miss that point then that particular ad did not achieve what it was set out to accomplish IMO.


I Totally Missed That Point Altogether but I guess I am just not very smart at figuring out the Subliminal Message that this Nonsense was Trying To Portray!!!

I'll have to work harder at trying to understand the Underlying Meaning of each Commercial as I view them and thanks for explaining that to me as I had no clue that was in the commercial.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

richierich said:


> I Totally Missed That Point Altogether but I guess I am just not very smart at figuring out the Subliminal Message that this Nonsense was Trying To Portray!!!
> 
> I'll have to work harder at trying to understand the Underlying Meaning of each Commercial as I view them and thanks for explaining that to me as I had no clue that was in the commercial.


I admit I probably pay closer attention to these things than the average viewer just based on my vocation and interests.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope none of you had trouble sleeping after seeing such a disturbing ad.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

anleva said:


> I admit I probably pay closer attention to these things than the average viewer just based on my vocation and interests.


I'm Serious when I say I Never Would Have Figured That One Out and I will ask my wife when she gets home what that commercial meant to her and would it cause her to switch from Comcast or Dish (if we were using one of them). I bet she will not have a Clue when I explain it to her.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anleva said:


> I admit I probably pay closer attention to these things than the average viewer just based on my vocation and interests.


An rightly so...nothing wrong with that. I still have a tendency to notice "glittering generalities" in commercials from my college Journalism coursework too. 


Hoosier205 said:


> I hope none of you had trouble sleeping after seeing such a disturbing ad.


Despite being tainted for life - not a wink.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> I hope none of you had trouble sleeping after seeing such a disturbing ad.


I did have Trouble Sleeping because of it so after I drank a Bottle of Fine Wine I went right to sleep so No Harm No Foul!!! :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> I'm Serious when I say I Never Would Have Figured That One Out and I will ask my wife when she gets home what that commercial meant to her and would it cause her to switch from Comcast or Dish (if we were using one of them). I bet she will not have a Clue when I explain it to her.


I'm not sure how you missed the entire point of the commercial:

[YOUTUBEHD]C0bRMOFu9oE[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just checked with my Psychiatrist, and he told me that the day I think so deeply about commercials (and take them so seriously) is the day I need to go into politics - which of course - will never happen.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm not sure how you missed the entire point of the commercial:


Because I am Not as Smart as You!!! :lol:

But from here on out I will Over Analyze Each Commercial as I View Them so I get the Total Subliminal Message as it is Intended.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

I rather like it as it seems to justify downloading movies weeks if not months before even Directv gets them. Doing it that way certainly isn't darting/physically assaulting anyone. Think of all the projector technicians who would be saved if everyone did it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> Because I am Not as Smart as You!!! :lol:
> 
> But from here on out I will Over Analyze Each Commercial as I View Them so I get the Total Subliminal Message as it is Intended.


...nothing subliminal about it. The only lines of dialog in the spot are:



> We've got them. Straight from the theater, to your living room. A month before Netflix. Don't just watch TV, DirecTV.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

PCampbell said:


> 30 sec skip should take care of any commercials you do not like.


Bingo!

I guess that's why I haven't seen this ad yet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having seen it many times...I now know 1000 times more than I ever wanted to know about this commercial - thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The only time I see commercials is during live sporting events.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> The only time I see commercials is during live sporting events.


Double play is your friend.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

BTW - I'm not morally opposed or anything. It's a free society.

I just thought it was an amazingly stupid ad.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> BTW - I'm not morally opposed or anything. It's a free society.
> 
> I just thought it was an amazingly stupid ad.


+1. Thank You for your comment as it is Stupid and will not cause anyone to pick up the phone and subscribe to Directv.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> BTW - I'm not morally opposed or anything. It's a free society.
> 
> *I just thought it was an amazingly stupid ad*.


I suspect you'll get alot more takers to that point. 

Its when things got diverted to subliminal messages and the like that the topic got all over the place. :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan - My post #1:
I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.

-----------------
I didn't get into subliminal messages 
-----------------


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody but me hate the new DIRECTV commercial where they show a movie projectionist being murdered by a DIRECTV employee stealing films?
> 
> I think the ad is completely stupid and should be pulled. Not for moral reasons - because it's such a dumb commercial.


He was Not Murdered as I thought at first glance but was sedated by a powerful tranquilizer dart which is much more Benign.

Yes, it is a Dumb Stupid Waste of Money Commercial that will not bring anything to the Bottom Line for Directv except a loss of income that it cost to make this POS!!!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> BTW - I'm not morally opposed or anything. It's a free society.
> 
> I just thought it was an amazingly stupid ad.


...this from the person who thought someone had been murdered. Just saying.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yes, it is a Dumb Stupid Waste of Money Commercial that will not bring anything to the Bottom Line for Directv except a loss of income that it cost to make this POS!!!


A waste of whose money? Theirs. So, why do you care so much? Not to mention that the spot may be very successful for them, as many others have been.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hoosier - why do I care?

I'd rather they spend $$$ on more effective and cheaper commercials and use the retained earnings to increase HDTV programming


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hoosier - why do I care?
> 
> I'd rather they spend $$$ on more effective and cheaper commercials and use the retained earnings to increase HDTV programming


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hoosier - why do I care?
> 
> I'd rather they spend $$$ on more effective and cheaper commercials and use the retained earnings to increase HDTV programming


They have plenty for both. They are doing very well financially. Regardless, how effective you believe their commercials have been is purely your opinion. All signs point towards them being highly successful however. This one was both humorous and on point.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Speaking of DirecTv's commercials, I like the one where the guy throws the snow on the his neighbor's door....fairly funny...

But the ones where the folks heads turn into Benjamen's is just downright creepy to me!

All in all, most DirecTv commercials are irritating.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddrumman2004 said:


> Speaking of DirecTv's commercials, I like the one where the guy throws the snow on the his neighbor's door....fairly funny...
> 
> But the ones where the folks heads turn into Benjamen's is just downright creepy to me!
> 
> *All in all, most DirecTv commercials are irritating*.


All in all, most commercials are irritating... 

My 30-second skip button gets quite a workout...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hoosier - why do I care?
> 
> I'd rather they spend $$$ on more effective and cheaper commercials and use the retained earnings to increase HDTV programming


Yes, less money on Marketing! Genius! :nono2: Hopefully, you don't run a business.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All in all, most commercials are irritating...
> 
> My 30-second skip button gets quite a workout...


I sir...do not have that option so I just suffer through most of them. But then again, there are other commercials that are a lot more irritating than DirecTv's!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I sir...do not have that option so I just suffer through most of them. But then again, *there are other commercials that are a lot more irritating than DirecTv's*!


That is most likely something many would agree upon.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ddrumman2004 said:


> But then again, there are other commercials that are a lot more irritating than DirecTv's!


I don't find the Commercial Irritating but just Dumb and I don't see how that will win Directv any business as it doesn't really Sell Me on anything.

Tell me why exactly I should switch to Directv and then let me make my decisions based on Research.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> I don't find the Commercial Irritating but just Dumb and I don't see how that will win Directv any business as it doesn't really Sell Me on anything.
> 
> Tell me why exactly I should switch to Directv and then let me make my decisions based on Research.


It's not always about selling you. Sometimes, just getting you to remember their name is a goal. The commercial has you & others obsessively posting about it...that's a win in their eyes. Product recognition.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does D* actually provide PPV films a month before Netflix?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does D* actually provide PPV films a month before Netflix?


Yes...most new ones.


----------



## pharmer53 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mission accomplished. Everyone is now very aware of Direct TV's PPV regardless of differing opinions. 

You want evidence? See the 5 page thread on DBStalk.com


----------



## halfthrottle (Nov 2, 2010)

Just finished this parody of the commercial. Enjoy it quick as I worry it could get taken down.

Robin Hood? Seriously DirecTV. He of all people would be a P2P file sharing maniac.

[YOUTUBEHD]WS32R_QBtd4[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------

